# please help a fellow hiker



## titanium08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Please help me find this exact hat in any color.
Im desperate. Only one that fits me properly. If anyone knows whete i can get one please help.

Thanks


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

Try Google.


----------



## titanium08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Try Google.



My friend, Ive googled this hat so mmany times its ridiculous.  I was hoping a store might have one or two hidden away in a backroom somewhere.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

Have you tried emailing Patagonia about it?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

I wouldn't look too hard cause I'm sure it's like everything else. What  you bought years ago is made differently now and probably sized  differently too.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2013)

Took about a minute to find on google: http://www.shoebuy.com/patagonia-trucker-hat/240042



Edit: Oops, never mind, sold out.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 29, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Took about a minute to find on google: http://www.shoebuy.com/patagonia-trucker-hat/240042
> 
> View attachment 8531
> 
> Edit: Oops, never mind, sold out.



Yeah, just got the last one.  Listing it on ebay for $10k.


----------



## titanium08 (Apr 1, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, just got the last one.  Listing it on ebay for $10k.



Ill buy it from you. Make it worth ur while


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Have you tried emailing Patagonia about it?



+ 1. They have a store that sells what older stuff they have left. Also look at their EBay site.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2013)

titanium08 said:


> Ill buy it from you. Make it worth ur while



In case you were joking I"m pretty sure Cannonball was just kidding there. 

I agree with the earlier suggestion; try contacting Patagonia.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2013)

This place has a bunch of different "trucker" hats http://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/sh...x&adtype=pla&gclid=COmo4NrLqrYCFcR7QgodHkIAGg


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2013)

Backcountry.com has them too. http://www.backcountry.com/patagonia-trucker-hat

Looks like that fish patch must be discontinued but if you scroll down that page a guy posted a pic in February of him wearing that hat.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2013)

If your looking for that same logo you may be SOL.  But if you're looking for a Patagonia trucker hat, there are plenty of options out there.


----------

